# Fièvre de l'enfant



## Nana40 (25 Juillet 2022)

bonjour un de moins de trois enfant à de la fièvre depuis le week-end est ce que l assistante maternelle peut exigé un test covid pour le retour de l enfant sachant que le covid est en nette augmentation dans sa région merci de vos réponses


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Un test covid non
Par contre vous pouvez demander au parent de consulter le médecin avant son retour sur le mode d'accueil en vous appuyant sur le protocole sanitaire 
Et en insistant sur la reprise de l'épidémie 

Seul lui pourra dire aux parents si il est nécessaire de réaliser un test pcr ou antigenique 

Le salaire sera minoré des heures non réalisées car cette absence est liée à une demande de l'assistante maternelle


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

Non une AM n'a pas le droit d'exiger de voir le resultat d'un test, ni même de l'ordonner.

Elle peut transmettre le protocole sanitaire qui indique que les Parents ont la responsabilité de consulter un medecin dès une température à 38 et plus.
Elle peut refuser de donner le moindre médicament à l'enft, encourageant ainsi le Parent à prendre ses responsabilités en le gardant lui même pour le soigner.
Pour autant si le PE juge superflus un traitement, une consultation,

Quoi qu'il arrive le PE pourra prétendre qu'un médecin a été consulté et même qu'un test négatif a été fait sans que l'AM ne puisse exiger d'en avoir la preuve car il s'agit du secret médical.

Que faire si l'AM a un doute? 
Porter un masque toute la journée aussi longtemps qu'elle n'est pas sereine concernant la santé de l'enfant. 
Aérer ++, passer le plus de temps possible dehors pour éviter la contamination... 

Et si elle tombe malade elle même, ne pas hésiter à se mettre elle même en arrêt autant pour se soigner, que pour montrer l'exemple mais aussi pour démontrer que prendre le risque de nous confier leur enfant malade c'est prendre le risque au final que Nounou soit indispo si elle même tombe malade. 
Ça à l'air évident? Pas tant que ça, car nous sommes bien trop nombreuses à continuer d'accueillir en serrant les dents même malades pour ne pas embêter les PE, pour ne pas se battre avec la sécu et les nombreux papiers pour la prise en charge...


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Août 2022)

Contrairement à assmatzam je ne minore pas mon salaire dans ce cas. 
Le protocole sanitaire incite les parents employeurs à consulter en cas de symptômes et ou fièvre à partir de 38. Porter ce protocole à la connaissance des parents qui ont le choix de faire ou non consulter leur enfant ne constitue pas un refus d'accueil. La décision de demander un avis médical pour son enfant revient au parent. L'assistant maternel ne peut la  lui imposer.


----------



## Nounou22 (3 Août 2022)

Le protocole demande aux parents de consulter un médecin dès l'apparition des premiers symptômes covid. L'assmat ne peut donc être tenu responsable de l'absence de l'enfant. Pas de minoration de salaire à moins que l'enfant est un certificat du médecin et que l'assmat n'ait pas mis de clause supérieure à la CCN dans son contrat


----------

